# Ampliar RAM a mi gentoo

## el_miki

Hola wenas, quiero ampliar 1 GB de ram a mi gentoo, y como soy mu pero que mu novato, no se si eso implica algun cambio de configuración o algo!

Alguien me puede ayudar?

gRacias.

----------

## JotaCE

 *el_miki wrote:*   

> Hola wenas, quiero ampliar 1 GB de ram a mi gentoo, y como soy mu pero que mu novato, no se si eso implica algun cambio de configuración o algo!
> 
> Alguien me puede ayudar?
> 
> gRacias.

 

No te va a afectar en nada. solo monta la memoria que necesites y eso es todo!

----------

## el_miki

Ok. Muchas gracias.

----------

## cameta

La mayor dificultad con la memoria es que cuando la montes te arranque el ordenador.

Según que marcas a veces resultan incompatibles entre si.

----------

